# ISI Sues To Prevent Lawsuit



## Marauder06 (May 11, 2011)

This ought to be good...

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/42980653/ns/us_news-crime_and_courts/



> Pakistan’s embattled ISI intelligence service has retained U.S. lawyers to block a lawsuit alleging that its current and former directors helped one of the world’s most dangerous terrorist groups conduct the Nov. 2008 attack in Mumbai, India, killing 164 people, including six Americans.
> The lawsuit, filed late last year in U.S. federal court in New York by American family members of the victims and one survivor of  Mumbai, is based in large part on  evidence developed by the FBI  linking the ISI to the operatives of the Lashkar e Taiba terror group who are charged with conducting the operation.


----------



## AWP (May 11, 2011)

Watch....if this comes to anything those responsible will be "retired" ISI officers or "contractors" so that the ISI has some deniability.

I'd trust the Mafia before I'd trust the ISI.....


----------



## Crusader74 (May 11, 2011)

I'd say they'd make a great curry.


----------



## RackMaster (May 11, 2011)

Irish said:


> I'd say they'd make a great curry.



Put them in witness protection running a curry shop in the middle of butt fuck know where then.


----------



## mike_cos (May 11, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> I'd trust the Mafia



Mafia? what's mafia...?


----------



## DA SWO (May 11, 2011)

I think the ISI should be more concerned with India's reaction.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 11, 2011)

I hope India fucks the Paki's up real soon like....


----------

